# Public land kills!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Since its storming outside and we were talking about it in a previous thread... let's see them public land buck kills from previous years! Here's a few I've shot on Blackwater the last few years.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Blackwater Buck









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Small Blackwater Buck.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

West Virgina Public land.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nebraska Public land Buck









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Buddy wanted to hunt and had never been. We hunted Blackwater his first time hunting and didn't see a thing. A week later we hunted Eglin and at 3PM he dropped this one.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Public land north of Gunnison, Colorado


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

2nd BW buck hanging, back in 2011. First was in 1991, lol. 3rd was on 90 , Ford dropped him in his tracks!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Few from the last few years in Blackwater


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Here’s a mixed bag


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

Gettin to be that time of year


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I'll post some gators and ducks too...


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Norway deer


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A few.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

John B. said:


> Guess I'll post some gators and ducks too...


Dayum! Holla next time you go out and need a hand rounding up some hog or gator....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Guess I'll post some gators and ducks too...


Who owns the Drathaar?
Awesome dogs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Who owns the Drathaar?
> Awesome dogs


He is real similar to a Drathaar, he's a wire haired pointing griffon named Gus. He belongs to my good buddy Nick. He's not the fastest dog in the world, but his hate for ducks rivals any lab out there. That particular wood duck retrieve was one of the most impressive things I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thought I’d be chasing teal and woodies Saturday morning, and doves that evening. This storm will run every migrating bird out of here for quite sometime. Such a shame. I look forward to teal season every year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Thought I’d be chasing teal and woodies Saturday morning, and doves that evening. This storm will run every migrating bird out of here for quite sometime. Such a shame. I look forward to teal season every year.


I'm still going Saturday, I don't have high hopes. NW Florida gets screwed early season... it should have opened up last week like everywhere else on the gulf coast

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> I'm still going Saturday, I don't have high hopes. NW Florida gets screwed early season... it should have opened up last week like everywhere else on the gulf coast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’ll be there shooting home woodies. I’ve had better luck late season for teal. I see the most typically the first week of October. TPGC will be loaded with them in October. I did shoot a banded teal opening day last year in Perdido


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I’ll be there shooting home woodies. I’ve had better luck late season for teal. I see the most typically the first week of October. TPGC will be loaded with them in October. I did shoot a banded teal opening day last year in Perdido


I had about 150 try to land in my boat last Saturday. I saw 15 yesterday trying to land between the rock piles right at the base of 3 mile. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> I had about 150 try to land in my boat last Saturday. I saw 15 yesterday trying to land between the rock piles right at the base of 3 mile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s good news. I did see some about 10 miles offshore a week in a half ago. Well good luck!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The ducks were not taken on public land. Hunting public land in Arkansas for ducks is not what it used to be..The Game and Fish Commission is considering a resident only season. The deer was taken on public land. David Donaldson WMA.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Y’all finished? Heck, I was enjoying the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

public land bucks


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

continued


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

continued


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

its some tough hunting......


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

just a few more....


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

almost done


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Grand Slam dude. Love seeing the kids in there. Nicely done sir!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are some from BW. I have been to damn focused on elk to hunt out of state whitetails.

Before the BW point restrictions

















After the BW point restriction change


----------

